# Twins abduct, beat man for ransom while on house arrest for murder, authorities say



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/twins-abduct-beat-man-ransom-110000333.html


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

well, that ought to do well with the prosecutors office.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

How does someone get “ house arrest” on murder and attempted murder charges?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> How does someone get " house arrest" on murder and attempted murder charges?


Lefty Judges and Prosecutors make it happen.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ridiculous, but not surprising, I guess, given the fact the New York last year basically threw out the bail system. So now we move into a new age where crime is condoned and allowed to recur. And oh yeah, I see New York’s tough gun laws did a lot to prevent the shooting of 16 people up in Rochester last week! Great job Gov Cuomo. Perfect plan, take away guns from law abiding citizens then Remove the laws so criminals prosper. The Lunacy of the Left.


----------

